# C-16 2-8-0 driver wheels



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Help needed in finding some G-scale C-16 / 2-8-0 driver wheels. I am recently got back into Railroading after being away from it for about 20 years. I switched from Sn3 to G scale primarily due to not being able to see as well as I did 25 years ago. I have some Bachmann engines and cars and have been hand laying my own steel track. Recently I purchased some used equipment and parts and part of it was enough parts to build a C-16. These were from an old Delton C-16 and I thought it would be fun to rebuild this Locomotive, unfortunally the drivers are missing. I have read all the articles about this locomotive and the gearbox that Aristo-Craft used to make. After searching quite a bit I have not been able to locate the Gearbox/driver assembly ART80199 that Aristo-Craft made anywhere. If anyone knows where I can get one of these, I would greatly appericate it. Since I have a milling machine I can make my own gearbox if I have to, that is if I can find some measurements or measured drawing of it, but what I would need is to find a source for the C-16 drivers both Flanged and un-flanged with axles that have the atachment points for the side rods. I looked at the Bachmann replacement drivers, but from the photos they don't have to side rod attachment points that I could see.

Can Anyone help me on these two problems.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan: Aristo does make a replacement motor block assembly that has the wheels and side rods. Give them a call. BTW welcome to the MLS family. Later RJD


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan, you've got a PM. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure you get the siderods that go with the motor block. Delton siderods have this nice round hole for each crankpin screw. Aristo rods (at least before the last upgrade) have oval ones... and sloppier quartering on the wheels. Bind city, and it takes forever to get it all out to make the Delton ones work... don't ask me how I know.


You will also have to do some surgery to get everything to sit at the proper height with the Aristo power brick. Polk's jacked everything 1/4" in the air to fit their motor creating some truly weird geometry on the connecting rod (The newest belt drive version finally corrected this).


I'll bet you don't have the brass covers for the front of the cylinders either, and you'd better double check you have mirror image crossheads, not two for the same side.

Other than that, the NOS delton stuff is a GREAT source for kitbashing bits at a reasonable price, while getting parts out of Aristocrap can be..... about the same as Botchmann


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a guy on eBayu selling old Delton stock (search for "Delton Trains".) His C-16 kit includes wheel inserts and chassis for $24.99: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/DELTON-C-16-2-8...3ca9005c38


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 11 Jan 2010 08:09 AM 
There's a guy on eBayu selling old Delton stock (search for "Delton Trains".) His C-16 kit includes wheel inserts and chassis for $24.99: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/DELTON-C-16-2-8...3ca9005c38 


*Wheel* *inserts* not *wheels*, and *bare* *chassis casting*, not r*olling chassis w/ drive parts *you just get the plastic center parts and long base. Great for repairs, not so good to try to build a c-16 on the cheap from... You'll spend more on what's NOT there (if you can even find it) than you would buying the whole thing RTR from Aristo. Want just those inserts? I have about 10 of them here I haven't figured a use for yet. I cut the chassis apart.


So what ARE the Delton parts actually good for? 



Just about everything above the drivers on this is NoS Delton









Does that cab look a little familiar?










or this one? It's new tender will be constructed with a Delton shell as well










My current New Year's scratchbuild challenge project is using a lot of those c-16 parts as well... see if you can pick them out.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I saw that guy out on Ebay that had the old delton parts, but from what I saw, he didn't have anything I needed and didn't already have. Though I might buy one of those $24.95 kit thingy just to make up a boneyard derlic. I looked at the belt drive that Aristo-craft is now using and I am going to try and do something like it using a nice pittman motor that I have and some small toothed belts and pulleys that I have taken out of some old Inkjet printers. They look pretty close to what Aristo-craft is using. The Side rods I have are the original ones with the round holes, but I am going to make some out of brass. 

Thanks for the input guys and thanks for the welcome to Large scale.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Since Aristo-craft took over the molds for the delton C-16 and released it's own version, is, it safe to say that the Aristo-craft C-16 tender I just pruchased on Ebay would be the right size to go with the Delton C-16? 

Dan


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, it will be. BTW, did you get the wheels? 

Later, 

K


----------

